# Doctor V64 questions...



## Harsky (Dec 25, 2006)

Not sure if many GBAtempers have this device but it can't hurt to ask. I bought a Doctor V64 off ebay as a present for myself. I only managed to get round to testing it today since the N64 console was in another place. Anyways, I burned 3 N64 roms to a CD and tested it. Some of the games refuse to load while others loaded.... then went black and another gave me an error message. Granted the N64 rom pack I downloaded had 5 different versions for one rom. Is it normal to not expect 100% emulation or is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Tomobobo (Dec 25, 2006)

If I remember correctly, a few games will not work due to their size and the amount of ram on the device.  512 Mbit roms will not work, or so I remember.  This means Zelda and a couple others.

BTW, how much did you dish out for that beast?

Also in a rom pack, if it's a goodset, many of the roms are beta versions and were never actually meant to be played on a end user console.  (!) at the end of the rom name means that's the best version to use.


----------



## Ridefreak (Dec 25, 2006)

Take a look at this link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_V64


----------



## Harsky (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> If I remember correctly, a few games will not work due to their size and the amount of ram on the device.Â 512 Mbit roms will not work, or so I remember.Â This means Zelda and a couple others.
> 
> BTW, how much did you dish out for that beast?
> 
> Also in a rom pack, if it's a goodset, many of the roms are beta versions and were never actually meant to be played on a end user console.Â (!) at the end of the rom name means that's the best version to use.


I chose to burn to a CD had the (!) at the end. There was also a bunch of other symbols like  or * or something. What do they mean? BTW, it cost £80 for a 256mb version. Is there a full list of the roms with the size?*


----------



## Harsky (Dec 26, 2006)

Goddammit. I hate how it takes AGGGEEES to load up one game image.... and then discovering it doesn't work. WTF at byte swapping part?


----------



## TheStump (Dec 26, 2006)

[!] Verified GOOD dump
[A] Alternative Dump
[T]  Trained Dump
*  BAD dump
[O] Over-Dump

Hope that helps*


----------



## Harsky (Dec 26, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> [!] Verified GOOD dump
> [A] Alternative Dump
> [T]Â Trained Dump
> *Â BAD dump
> ...


*
Nice. Damn, I placed 7 roms into a disc as a test. Only 1 rom out of them worked. I'm sure there's something wrong with the image but since there's 10 roms for super smash bros. I can't be bothered testing them all. I realise that my chipped Xbox can play N64 emulator but it's like a combination game trying to guess the right plugins.*


----------



## xiaNaix (Dec 26, 2006)

I was into the SNES backup scene myself but the N64 stuff tends to pop up on the same sites.  There's a difference between the roms you find on the internet today and the roms in use back in the day of the SNES & N64 backup units.  The good news, though, is that you can convert them to the right format   Here's some sites you're going to want to look at...

http://n64.icequake.net/
http://www.64scener.com/n64/index.htm
http://dextrose.com/_forum/forumdisplay.php?f=1

Here's the best tool on the face of the Earth...
http://ucon64.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------



## Harsky (Dec 26, 2006)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Dec 26 2006 said:


> I was into the SNES backup scene myself but the N64 stuff tends to pop up on the same sites.Â There's a difference between the roms you find on the internet today and the roms in use back in the day of the SNES & N64 backup units.Â The good news, though, is that you can convert them to the right formatÂ  Here's some sites you're going to want to look at...
> 
> http://n64.icequake.net/
> http://www.64scener.com/n64/index.htm
> ...


Awesome


----------



## yee (Dec 26, 2006)

Most of the images on my CDs when my Doctor V64 worked were in Z64 or V64 format if I remember correctly.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 26, 2006)

I just used the Ucon program and choosing to get rid of the byte swapping thing that the v64 thing does. But some of the games refuses to load.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2006)

Bumping again. I realise that a lot of the games just flat out refuse to load. While some games require a certain cart to be inserted into the N64 for some roms to load. Really, I never expected so much bother... unless theres a proper answer.


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 27, 2006)

What size games don't work? I did read that the standard V64 only has 128Mbit RAM upgradable to 256Mbit. This could be the problem.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2006)

Well the device is upgraded to run 256mb


----------



## Edster (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought a V64 many many years ago. At the time is was around $400. Yikes. But it did work. I have 5 discs full of games. Make sure all the games are not byte swapped and used in V64 mode not Z64. This need byte swapping. Once you convet the Rom they shoudl all work. If I remember correctly only 3 games do not work. Conker bad Fur Day, Carmageddon (never was released) and one other that escapes me. Zelda does work on a 256MB. I have the mult-eprom save cart and the SRAM save modules. These come in handy. Pain in the but but it does work. Planning on swapping the CD for a DVD drive one day and put all the Roms on one disc.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Edster @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> I bought a V64 many many years ago. At the time is was around $400. Yikes. But it did work. I have 5 discs full of games. Make sure all the games are not byte swapped and used in V64 mode not Z64. This need byte swapping. Once you convet the Rom they shoudl all work. If I remember correctly only 3 games do not work. Conker bad Fur Day, Carmageddon (never was released) and one other that escapes me. Zelda does work on a 256MB. I have the mult-eprom save cart and the SRAM save modules. These come in handy. Pain in the but but it does work. Planning on swapping the CD for a DVD drive one day and put all the Roms on one disc.


Yeah.... about that. I used Ucon64 to convert them to be byte swapped because I was tired of waiting for the rom to load up and then waiting longer for the byte swapping. What do you mean by v64 mode and was I meant to convert them? When I bought the V64, it came with a DS1 Doctor Save card but I'm guessing I'm using it wrong because it didn't save the one game that worked. 

PS. The CD drive that the v64 came with was oooold so I decided to replace it with an old CD drive I had that can read DVDs. Sadly, it won't read the DVDS. Just thought I might mention that.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh wow, after all that trouble, I can only manage to get Kirby 64 to run.... and it doesn't even save.


----------



## spotfek (Dec 27, 2006)

I believe with a v64 you might need a ds1 to save as obviously u cannot write to the cd of a v64!!!  also you do realise that quite a few of the games need to be cracked? check out www.dextrose.com for most of em.

personally i have a z64 so cannot really give much help with v64


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(spotfek @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> I believe with a v64 you might need a ds1 to save as obviously u cannot write to the cd of a v64!!!Â also you do realise that quite a few of the games need to be cracked? check out www.dextrose.com for most of em.
> 
> personally i have a z64 so cannot really give much help with v64


Yeah, I put a cart on top of the DS1 and then into the N64. But somehow, it's still not saving. Button combination? Broken DS1? I'm starting to take rom running in the 21st century for granted now....


----------



## Harsky (Dec 28, 2006)

You know the feeling you get when you anticipate for AGES over something you wanted and thought was cool... then when you finally get it, it totally fails to live up to your expectations. Yeah, this is the feeling I'm getting. It's really, really fussy over the rom it wants to load up and then it needs specific boot carts to make it work. I guess this is one to sell back on ebay.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 28, 2006)

The problem you are probably having is with the real cart you are trying to use.  A real cart is needed for the N64 to verify the security chip in it.  See this link for the answers to all (most?) of your questions: http://n64.icequake.net/mirror/www.elitend...ave_faq.html#s8

The V64 is worth it, but it does require a little bit of work.


----------

